# Health insurance premia increases



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

I am a member of an Algarve-based association for foreign property owners in Portugal and have health insurance through an insurer that provides special rates for members of the association. Over the past 2 years, there have been hefty (~ 10%) increases in the premium that I find most annoying.

Has anyone else, perhaps with different insurers, encountered similar increases or is it just related to this specific insurer? It is also annoying to have to shop around and change insurance providers on a frequent basis and it becomes more difficult, if not impossible, as one moves into the attic years. What other remedies might exist?

Your views on the matter appreciated!
VV


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I haven't noticed any increase with Medis.


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

If you are a member of AFPOP you will get a discount on premiums that will more than cover your AFPOP membership fees. Medal Insurance has an office set up for AFPOP members only and they have negotiated a good deal with Allianz. 

Allianz is the only medical insurance that insures people up to any age. There is no age restriction of 65 or 70 that other insurers have. We were paying about €1 300.00 pa for the 2 of us combined and we are in our 60's.

We left Allianz when Portugal opened their state health to all residents after my wife had a medical emergency and had to go to the local state hospital. The treatment she got was outstanding and the equipment was far superior to our Hospital Particular. The ECG cost €1.50 and all blood tests were under €2.00. The CAT Scan was €20.00 odd.

She also had cataracts removed from both eyes and lens implants. We have not yet been billed.


----------



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks to both. I have been using Medis before the most recent insurer, but had no claims experience with them. I don't know if they are easy to deal with in case of serious claims. It's good to know Allianz accepts older persons, but you do not know whether they recently had sharp premium increases?


----------

